# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  David Toutain in Paris

## KaraBrooks

I did not want to hijack Ellen's lovely post but here is our recent experience with David Toutain in Paris - http://www.pearlsandoysters.com/2015...david-toutain/

----------


## GramChop

What an unfortunate experience, Kara.  That really stinks.  Thanks, however, for turning me onto your blog.  I will be diving into it very soon.

----------


## KaraBrooks

To continue my post to Ellen on non-SBH matters -- although I think it was totally appropriate for him to deliver you guys some of his "greatest hits" it was really disappointing to see the same tricks (thing in a tube, faux risotto, pick your weapon) repeated several months later in a different season.  Made the whole thing feel formulaic.  We did not have Rosemond's luck with the wine and were practically begging for an occasion splash.  As I said above, I think a pairing with one glass for two courses is a bit awkward but when one glass is stretched out over four courses . . . that's just not cool!

Thanks GC.  What was the most disappointing was that we had such a nice memory of celebrating our anniversary there this past summer and now that is a bit tainted.  Oh well - Paris is still awesome!

Hopper - it says a lot about how bad the wine and service were that two bad courses (one that cost us 60 euros!) were the least of our problems.  He is a good chef and, although he can be a little gimmicky, the flavors are for the most part spot on.  

JEK - Ha!  I hijack a thread about Toutain in SBH with ramblings about Toutain in Paris and you hijack Toutain in Paris with cocktails at George V and how to get a damn dry martini in France.  I swear if I utter the word lemon or citron I end up with flavored vodka.  So wrong.

----------

